# ETC Sensor rack troubleshooting



## oak1now (Mar 2, 2010)

hey guys so im having a problem with a 24 ch etc sensor rack i have one channel that is on or off only no dimming at all. i have swapped out dimmer cards and main brain but still have problem with just one channel any suggestions ? i have take all cards and brain out cleaned it and now i have no idea what to do thanks


----------



## willbb123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Check the dimming curve on both your console and your rack. I would first check your console, and if you tell us what console you are using we can walk you trough it.
Either way you will want to change it back to a linear curve.


----------



## jxgriffi (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it a MPE or a CEM control module? (MPE has 3 dials for address, CEM has LCD display)

If it's an MPE, then it's more than likely coming from the control console with that profile.

If it's a CEM, you can go in and check the settings.
SETUP
DIMMER
(scroll to the dimmer number with the up/down arrow keys)
ENTER (moves to the bottom row of the LCD)
(Use L/R arrows to MODE)
You can have several choices here, but you want it to be "NORMAL" using the up/down arrows - more than likely it's in "SWITCHED"
ENTER
EXIT
EXIT


----------



## starksk (Mar 2, 2010)

oak1now said:


> hey guys so im having a problem with a 24 ch etc sensor rack i have one channel that is on or off only no dimming at all. i have swapped out dimmer cards and main brain but still have problem with just one channel any suggestions ? i have take all cards and brain out cleaned it and now i have no idea what to do thanks




jxgriffi said:


> Is it a MPE or a CEM control module? (MPE has 3 dials for address, CEM has LCD display)
> 
> If it's an MPE, then it's more than likely coming from the control console with that profile.
> 
> ...



To add to jxgriffi's advice, it could also be a CEM+ (LCD display with +,-, <, and Check Mark buttons).
In that case, you would also want to check to make sure the correct firing mode is selected. You can do that by pressing the + key until you see [Dimmers] and then press the check mark. Scroll using the + or - keys until you see [Set Firing Mode] and press the check mark. Choose the range of dimmers you want to affect (if they should be all the same, I like to just select every dimmer to avoid missing that pesky one later on). There you can select the [Normal] firing mode and press the check mark.

Alternately, there could be some other factors causing this issue. When you swapped modules around, did the problem stay with that one circuit or did it move with the module?

Also what kind of console are you using? Could it be that there is a profile defined on that console that is telling the dimmer be on or off and not dimmed?

If you set the level at the rack, does that circuit dim?

Also, if you get stuck, please feel free to call us at 800-688-4116. We will be happy to talk through these troubleshooting steps (and more) with you.


----------



## oak1now (Mar 5, 2010)

i have an old brain the mpe so its just the 3 dials and when i swaped out cards it stays on the same port and doesnt go with the card. Same thing when i swaped out the mpe. I am using a lep 624 which i dont think it can be the problem but you guys let me know thanks


----------



## millamber (Mar 5, 2010)

Does the affected circuit dim when told to by the MPE directly? 

Jot down the rotary switch setting before you try this, so you can get back to proper operation after:

Set the rotary switches to 830 and press [Reset]
After you set the rotary switches to 830 and press [Reset] the MPE repeatedly fades each dimmer channel level up and down in numerical order. You set the speed with the last rotary switch on the right (higher setting = faster cycle).
This fading continues until you end the test by setting the rotary switches back to their original position and pressing [Reset].

Try that and watch the light on the affected circuit, does it dim up and down? That will tell you if it is an issue with the control console or with the configuration in the MPE. 

If it is a custom configuration, you would need someone at the factory, or a field service tech, to reprogram the MPE. Are all of your dimmer modules d20s? Are all of the loads incandescant? Is this a new problem, or one that has been like this for a while?


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 5, 2010)

oak1now when you say its not dimming does the light just pop on when you start to bring it up? Is it at 1% or at 100% that it just pops on? 

I never assume anything when dealing with new posters so please don't take this quesiton the wrong way: What kind of light is hooked up to the dimmer?

Have you hooked another console up to the system to rule out the Leprecon? 

Are you outputting AMX or DMX from the board to the dimmers...if AMX do you have a converter in line?

Is this a new problem or something that you've always dealt with?

Pulling out the CEM/MPE of the rack isn't something to be taken lightly. There could also very well be a patch at the dimmers that is causing the module to be non-dim.

What kind of of dimmer module is it?

http://www.leprecon.com/productfiles/212125D612manual.pdf The manual to your console.


----------



## oak1now (May 3, 2011)

the 2 channels are pretty much on/off bring it up to 1% and it goes to 100%
i have used other consoles from a m1 to hog ipc and hog3 and have had the same issue. I am using dmx. I bought the dimmer used and have always had that problem. I haven't had time to the test but as soon as i do i will post on the outcome thanks


----------



## starksk (May 3, 2011)

Welcome back oak1now,

A few questions:
Which 2 circuits are affected by this issue?
Are they in the same module?
What type of module(s) are they?
How is power connected to this rack? (Three phase or single(bi)-phase?)
If you run diagnostic test 820, do these circuits dim?

To run diagnostic test 820:
Set the rotary switches to address 820.
Press [Reset]
All lights should fade from 0 to 100 percent and back
To exit, set the rotary switches back to the proper starting address and press [Reset].


----------



## oak1now (Oct 17, 2011)

i was able to fix my 12ch dimmers but i just had to do the same thing on a new 24 channel etc sensor rack w/ a emp brain. its channels 11-12 only did the test pattern of 830 and also 820 and the same thing happen after it reaches 1% it goes to full any suggestions ???


----------



## starksk (Oct 18, 2011)

Howdy oak1now,

It sounds like you have narrowed it down to just a pair of circuits. It could be an issue in the rack or just with that specific module. *With the power to the rack off*, swap the module that dims circuits 11 & 12 with a known working module. Then, power the rack back on and repeat tests 820 and 830 to see if the problem moved with the module or stays in the slot. 

If it moves with the module, then it is most likely the power cube of the module has failed. If it stays with the slot, please give us (ETC) a call at 800-688-4116.


----------

